# Rescue Transport Needed in Northeast



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dr. Jaimie (the vet) whom many of us know posted about the need to transport a rescued stray one year old Yorkie. They are trying to transport her from Louisiana to MA, or even mid- to eastern-CT this coming weekend. *So far they have transport up to* *Wash, DC on Friday and are looking for other legs to get her north towards MA or CT.* I could do NYC or northern NJ to eastern CT or something around that, the reverse of what some of us did for the AMA Rescue we got from MA to NJ. Wondering if Barbie, Ann and I can do what we did last time but in reverse? The woman is in northern coastal MA near NH but she said she could come to CT if need be. Let me know if you would like to help in one of the legs. Trying not to make any one person drive too far.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Sue, just responded on FB. Glad to see you got the coverage for the DC area. Hope yall are able to work out the rest of the trip. You're the best!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had seen this on FB yesterday and I'm so glad that this is being worked out. Leaving in NM, I wouldn't be much help for this transport.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll be driving through northern Louisiana and up to Little Rock on Sunday, but sounds like you have the Southern route covered.

People are so good to help get this little fella transported to his new home.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sue,

It is hard for me to drive unknown roads at night, but if it is during the day, I could take a leg down route 7 if that would help. I probably could get down to just north of Danbury to either the Lee Pike entrance area or even up to Williamstown and route 2 if they would prefer coming over 2.

Let me know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think the transport has been resolved. Jaimie wrote to me a little while ago that someone in Louisiana is driving the Yorkie to VA and then the woman from MA is picking her up there. A really, really, crazy, long drive to me for her but seems that's what she wants to do. I'm assuming she'll stay over a night somewhere. 
Thank you all for responding. You're the best. :chili::chili:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow long ride best of luck to them all. Always good to know we have an excellent transport team when needed.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Absolutely would have been there to help with the transport. Glad it all worked out anyway.


----------

